# Windows 7 - exe files opening with notepade HELP!!!



## SomeNoob (Sep 19, 2009)

I recently downloaded CamStudio (freeware). When I opened up the exe, I clumsily clicked on "Open with notepad". Now all my exe files are opened up with notepad. I tried regedit, command prompt, system restore, etc., but those apparently were exe files too. I can't download any files that fix this either, as those are exe files as well. Any suggestions, thanks in return!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Boot into the recovery partition or use your Vista DVD to boot-up and make the selection for Windows System Restore - choose a restore point prior to the EXE file mishap. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## SomeNoob (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm a newbie at OS. How do you boot in the recovery partition? Thanks!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, when you boot your computer you are given the option to enter the recovery partition (assuming you have one, usually a OEM dell or HP model) most likely pressing F12. Or use the installation DVD and select the "repair my computer option". 

Or try this, will return the registry to the default, should fix the problem (note for Vista or 7 only not XP). Copy and paste ALL below into notepad then save as exe.reg save to desktop. Double click the saved file to merge into registry Reboot to take effect.


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.EXE]
@="exefile"
"Content Type"="application/x-msdownload"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.EXE\PersistentHandler]
@="{098f2470-bae0-11cd-b579-08002b30bfeb}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile]
@="Application"
"EditFlags"=hex:38,07,00,00
"FriendlyTypeName"=hex(2):40,00,25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,\
  00,6f,00,6f,00,74,00,25,00,5c,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,\
  32,00,5c,00,73,00,68,00,65,00,6c,00,6c,00,33,00,32,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,\
  00,2c,00,2d,00,31,00,30,00,31,00,35,00,36,00,00,00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\DefaultIcon]
@="%1"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\open]
"EditFlags"=hex:00,00,00,00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\open\command]
@="\"%1\" %*"
"IsolatedCommand"="\"%1\" %*"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\runas]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\runas\command]
@="\"%1\" %*"
"IsolatedCommand"="\"%1\" %*"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shellex]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shellex\DropHandler]
@="{86C86720-42A0-1069-A2E8-08002B30309D}"

[-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.exe\UserChoice]
```


----------

